# Best concealment holster...small guy



## mikemc53 (Feb 11, 2013)

OK, I'm a little guy and I just purchased a SCCY cpx-2 9mm. Looking for any ideas on concealment options. This gun is small but not a mini and I want to look at as many options as possible for concealed carry holsters.

Let 'er rip...so far all of my other questions have brought me some great and helpful responses.

Thanks gang.


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

There are not many available for the sccy, but there are a few, check out there web page.

SCCY Industries


----------



## fast20 (Sep 12, 2011)

this may work for you... i really like it... 
Versacarry :: The Original ZeroBulk Holster ? Versacarry


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

SneakyPete


----------

